
Approximate Results May Vary - azhenley
https://ericlippert.com/2020/08/21/approximate-results-may-vary/
======
sdflhasjd
One that bothers me is "fake" precision when a writer has converted some units
and not considered the original precision - and on the internet this is just
the start of a broken-telephone game.

E.g some article about power generation starts with "12 Gigajoules" (probably
+/\- .1GJ) then is converted to "3.33 MWh", inevitably, this is either
converted back a suspiciously accurate value of "11.8 Gigajoules" or someone
doesn't understand the difference between MWh and MW and butchers it even and
we get some completely ficticious value

------
mark-r
The example of the weight of a Robin may have been backwards. It could be that
the reference was the weight in grams which was then converted to ounces, with
rounding.

------
baking
9/5 of a cubic inch is a fluid ounce, not 5/9, which is why you divide and not
multiply.

